# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مكانة العلماء وفضلهم

## المستبصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مكانة العلماء وفضلهم

   إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وبعد:

   فإن مما ابتلي به كثير من المسلمين في هذا الزمان هو الوقوع في أعراض العلماء والدعاة بنبذهم بألقاب السوء وتبديعهم وتضليلهم فإذا سألت احدهم عن ذلك قال هذا بيان للأخطاء والبدع حتى لا تنتشر وتحذير للناس من هذا المبتدع, فقد يكون بعضهم قد غرر به فيتكلم في العلماء عن حسن قصد فيعتقد أنه يحارب المبتدعة بفعله هذا لأن من يجالسهم يوحون له بهذا الكلام المعسول فهؤلاء يبين لهم الحق حتى يرجعوا إليه ويعرفوا للعلماء منزلتهم ومكانتهم, والبعض الآخر يتكلم في العلماء لوجود هوى في نفسه قد يكون هو الحسد لهؤلاء العلماء أو هو الكره لأهل العلم والخير أو أنه مدسوس من أعداء الإسلام لضرب الصحوة الإسلامية وعلمائها فهؤلاء ينصحون فإذا لم يتوبوا فإنه يحذر منهم ومن مكائدهم, ويجب على المسلم أن يحذر من الصنف الثاني فقد يكون معه شُبَه  يخدع به الناس .

   لقد رفع الله تعالى من منزلة العلماء قال تعالى: { يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات } وقال تعالى:{ هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون } وبين أن العلماء أكثر الناس خشي لله تعالى فقد قال جل شأنه:{ إنما يخشى اللهَ من عباده العلمءُ} ولم يأمر الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في الاستزادة من شيء إلا العلم قال تعالى:{وقل ربي زدني علما } واستشهد بهم سبحانه في اجل مشهود عليه وهو توحيده فقال تعالى:{ شهد الله أنّه لا أله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط } قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : وهذا يدل على فضل العلم وأهله من وجوه: 
أحدها: استشهادهم دون غيرهم من البشر .
والثاني: اقتران شهادتهم بشهادته .
والثالث: اقتران شهادتهم بشهادة ملائكته .
والرابع: أن في ضمن هذا تزكيتهم وتعديلهم فإنّ الله تعالى لا يستشهد من خلقه إلا العدول.
  والأحاديث الشريفة طافحة بذكر فضل العلم وبيان فضل العلماء نذكر منها حديث معاوية ( من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين ) متفق عليه ومنها حديث أبي هريرة ( ومن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنة) رواه مسلم ومنه حديث أبي أمامة ( فضل العالم على العابد كفضلي على أدناكم )ثم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله وملائكته وأهل السماوات والارض حتى النملة في جحرها وحتى الحوت ليصلون على معلمي الناس الخير) رواه الترمذي وغيرها من الاحاديث النبوية الشريفة. 
   فالآيات والاحاديث تبين فضل العلماء وخطورة القدح فيهم لأن لحومهم مسمومة فمن تكلم فيهم فقد هلك بتعريضه نفسه لغضب الله تعالى ففي الحديث القدسي ( من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب .... ) الحديث. رواه البخاري والعلماء بلا شك من أولياء الله تعالى. 

   قال الإمام الطحاوي في عقيدته المختصرة : وعلماء السلف من السابقين ومن بعدهم من التابعين أهل الخير والأثر وأهل الفقه والنظر لا يذكرون إلا بالجميل ومن ذكرهم بسوء فهو على غير السبيل. 
   وقد حذر أهل العلم من القدح في العلماء وبينوا سوء عاقبة هذا الفعل في كتبهم الكثيرة, فعلى المسلم أن يحفظ لسانه من الوقوع في أعراض العلماء فإن عقاب الله تعالى شديد قال تعالى { ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد } وفي حديث معاذ بن جبل ( ألا أخبرك بِمِلاك ذلك كله ؟ فقلت: بلى يا رسول الله فأخذ بلسانه وقال: كف عليك هذا قلت: يا نبي الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به؟ فقال: ثكلتك أمك وهل يكب الناس في النار على وجوههم أو قال على مناخرهم إلا حصائد ألسنتهم ) رواه الترمذي وفي حديث بلال بن الحارث المزني ( وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ما كان يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغت يكتب الله له بها سخطه ألى يوم يلقاه) رواه مالك والترمذي, فهذين الحديثين وغيرهما يبينان عقوبة إيذاء الناس باللسان ومن باب أولى العلماء لأنهم سادة الناس.
  فلهذا أنصح إخواني بعدم وقوعهم في هذا المزلق الوخيم وأن يحذروا منه وأن يعرفوا للعلماء حقهم وينشروا فضائلهم وحسناتهم ويكتموا سيئاتهم ويدعوا لمن أخطأ منهم بالصلاح فقد قيل :
       من ذا الذي ما ساء قط      **     ومن الذي له الحسنى فقط 
   وقولوا لمن ينتهك حرمة العلماء:
يا ناطح الجبل العالي ليثلمه  **    أشفق على الرأس لا تشفق على الجبل 
وقولوا له ايضا:
كناطح صخرة يوما ليوهنها  **  فلم يضرها وأوهى قرنه الوعل 
    إن حاجة الأمة الإسلامية للعلماء كالشمس بل أشد من احتياجهم للشمس فهم صمام أمان للأمة من الفتن والنار وهم ورثة الأنبياء كما ورد في حديث أبي الدرداء قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :( وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء وإن الأنبياء لم يورّثوا دينارا ولا درهما وإنما ورّثوا العلم فمن أخذه أخذ بحظ وافر) رواه أبو داود والترمذي 
  وقد يسأل أحد, ما موقفنا من أخطاء العلماء؟ فيقال بين الخطأ لأن الخطأ لا ينسب للإسلام ولكن بالحكمة وعدم القدح في العالم لآن لكل عالم زلة فيبين الخطأ بالطريقة المناسبة مع حفظ مكانتة العالم فهذه كتب العلماء مملوءة بالردود فيما بينهم في كتب الفقه والحديث وغيرها ولا تجدهم يضللون بعضهم البعض  بل يحفظون مكانة العالم وهكذا كان السلف الصالح والأئمة يتعاملون مع العالم. 
   ومن كان من أهل العلم والفضل وظهرت عنده أخطاء أو بدع لم يترك أو يبدع بل كانوا يبيّنون خطأه ومع ذلك لا يقدحون في مكانته بل يبحثون له العذر فيما قال
   قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله -في سير أعلام النبلاء-: ثم إن الكبير من العلماء إذا كثر صوابه وعلم تحريه للحق واتسع علمه وظهر ذكاؤه وعرف صلاحه وورعه واتباعه يغفر له زللـه ولا نضلله ولا نطرحه وننسى محاسنه, نعم ولا نقتدي به في بدعته وخطئه ونرجو له التوبة من ذلك. (جـ 5/ ص 279) 
   فانظر إلى إنصاف هذا الإمام للعلماء فإنّه ينوه بأنّه إذا  ظهر منهم خطأ فإنهم لا يتركون بالكلية ولا يشنع بهم بل يجب احترامهم وتقديرهم مع اجتناب الخطأ الذي وقعوا فيه .
 وإن شئت فقرأ كتــب التراجم التي تكلمت عن سيـر العلماء مـثل كتاب( سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي) أو كتاب (البداية والنهاية لابن كثير) وغيرها لتعلم موقفهم من العلماء ومن أخطائهم .
   وفي الختام أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وأن يحفظ لنا أهل العلم وأن يلحقنا بهم في جنته إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وصلى الله وسلم على النبي محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------

